# Siskin starts with Blood Angels



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have come to the point where I have decided to finish the models I have before purchasing anything new. I have always loved the ASM, dreads and terminators and this is the main reason for choosing blood angels army.

Here I present to you my test model. This is a model I have had for a while, apparently before I knew how to prepare them for painting - there are some pesky mould lines there but I did not wanted to repaint the model jsut because of the mould lines. The rest of my BA are already well prepared all the lines are gone promise.

View attachment 959936792


View attachment 959936793


View attachment 959936794


This is my first attempt on weathering the small models. (on my other Plog I paint Eldar so not much weathering there) tell me what you think, all C&C are welcome


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

That yellow Isn't looking good... The wash and the dirt make it look off, not sure how to do decent yellow myself (Never can) But I'd ask Jaysen or someone to give you a good technique, I've seen Jaysen's yellow, and It's very good. Don't take this in a bad way, the red is superb, they yellow is ruining the model for me though.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Lethiathan, thnx for the comment. I agree on the yellow, so I had gone back decapitated my assault marine and made him a new head. No battle damage on the head for now and to be honest I am liking it a bit more. Tell me what you think?

View attachment 959936813


View attachment 959936814


As you can see I have decided to magnetize the Jump packs.

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The new head is definitely looking better. You just need to dirty it up just a bit to match the rest of the model. Don't go as far as you did before and you should be good.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup, Better!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good, I particularly like contrast between the eyes and the helmet and you've done the battle damage very well too. Now to crank up Ride of the Valkyries and paint the rest


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be weathering carefully the helmet, but I guess I got my yellows right this time  Yup Raid of Valkyries always makes me think about the charging helicopters in Vietnam 
After I am done with the scorpions from the other blog I would want to finish the 5 man ASM squad. I have received the airbrush now I need to plug it to the compressor and I should be ready to go. See you in a week time (holidays here I come):biggrin:


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks good i agree the new yellow looks alot better.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello, 

sooo I have finished my BA assault JP squad:

















Here is the srg, in order for him to stand out form the squad I have chosen to paint his JP yellow:








All of JP for the squad are magnetized, here is a rear view:








And some individual photos of squad members:

































comments, critique and impressions are more then welcome.

I have a tac squad ready to go (stripped form the old paint and udercoated) this is a BA project coming up next.

Siskin out


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Heretics, 

I have done some progress on my BA - mainly due to the facet that I finally started playing the game. It motivates me to have my army painted cause they look so much better on the table.
I have done a furioso, 2 drop pods, a rhino/razorback, 2 tac squads, 5 man death company, 5 man sanguinary guard, a chappy, custom made sanguinary priest and custom made cpt. wit relic blade/valours edge. HQ choices have exchangable back packs.

I have aquired a airbrush and the first attempt is the chappy (a bit to grey but i should be able to fix him up) - also i just saw that one shoulder pad is not done - derp.

C&C most welcome tell me what you think.

I ahve previewed the post and all the pictures are sideways - idk how to fix that, I am probably beeing really stupid her but I just put my 2 year old to bed and I have no strengh to fight this right now - if anyone can give me a nice fix for that I will repost them correctly. Same goes for the next post as not all the photos fit here. 

Siskin out








































View attachment 959971642


























View attachment 959971690


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

and the second batch (still some done models are lacking but I will fix that at a later date)









































View attachment 959971786


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely work really lovely, I love how you have done the white on all the wing iconography, it is really sharp, and very good weathering, have a cookie


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some really nice looking marines going on here. Have a cookie.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you guys!
I have some ASM almost ready I need to add some weathering cause they look too clean compared to the first 5 man squad - will be posting something probably on sunday. Keep the comments coming!

Cheers - Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have started working on my terminator squad from Assault on the black Reach. To be honest I am not a fan of those models but i thought it was a good idea for testing how to paint red.

I have also tried to be a little more creative withe the basing - going for "Hi I just teleported", but as the inspiration taking the sequence from Terminator the movie (where they teleport in the bubble), yea and he is not naked! tell me what do you think









































Siskin


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like a solid start on the Terminators. Keep it up!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there, 

another quick update, but first Thanks Morious I will put up the update to the squad as soon as they are done.

Second here are some pics of a tune up for my BA forces









View attachment 959973290


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

love the winged rhinos


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All, 

Thank you for the comment, I have added the wings cause the seemed a little too "plain" for me.
For some time I have been struggling with painting metallic with GW paints - see my Sanguinary guard, I mean I am quite happy with how they come out but the amount of effort compared to effect meh.

I have bought Vallejo Liquid gold and so far I am loving this paint - it works differently then acrylic paints (it is not translucent at any point) but cause of that it works perfectly on small details. When you do not want to have multiple layers either because you will clog up all the details or the detail is so fragile and small that it does not look good ie. Astorath armor.

Tell me what you think:


View attachment 959973666


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Will be stealing the look of your Pods when I paint mine. Great work here dude.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Will be stealing the look of your Pods when I paint mine. Great work here dude.


Thanks and please do I will consider this an exchange as I am using more or less your BA list


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> I am using more or less your BA list


Ha! Awesome. How are these marvelously painted models working out on the table for you?


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@ntaw I like the way the list is very aggressive and 'in your face' fast, I have won all but one game with it. I am playing very casual and laid back games with friends, also they play Nids and Chaos 'nurgle' list so it is not super competitive. I like playing BA it is a nice change from eldar 'hiding and pissing ppl out' 

Just added Astorath cause I LOVE my DC - the best thing about that list for me is DC and Sang Guard run with Astorath and Sang priest (for guard)
I am thinking about expanding to 2000 pts and adding a nemesis strike force with Dreadknight and Termies -just to be a douche 

I read a lot of your posts about BA and they are really helpful thank you!

Siskin


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Why haven't I seen this PLOG before? Darn it!

Great work all around - You've got a very nice style and I dig the clear edges you're bringing to your models. The airbrushed blues for the power weapons and jumppacks are a very nice touch!

One advice though, if you'd let me. The headlights on your rhinos, while really good control, could use a bit more true white near the bulb itself. They are a tad too blue and I think it would truly shin with a tad more white. I'm no expert, but people have responded really well with my latest effort where I put in more white than I normally have. I thought I would share the tip.

Keep up the great work man! :good:


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

@Nordicus


> Great work all around - You've got a very nice style and I dig the clear edges you're bringing to your models. The airbrushed blues for the power weapons and jumppacks are a very nice touch!


 Thank you! I am just starting with an air brush but it saves a butt ton of time and lets you do some cool effects.

As for the headlights I am 100% with you, I was talking with my brother about this a week ago and when finishing astorath axe I did finish up the bulbs with pure white - and as you said it makes a difference. Thank you for the tip!

Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I am playing in a small group of friends, and we tend to keep our lists in balance - i.e. I do not get to play my elder :/ 
That said the two armies I face are tyranides and chaos. The nid player just got some new shiny toys for his birthday and my army struggles with 6-8 MC's so as I always liked greyknights I have decided to get myself an allied force. Without further ado I present to you my terminator librarian

C&C most welcom

Siskin out


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The glow doesn't work for me. It looks more like rust.
Other than that, it's a fantastic paint job.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Kharn - I do agree that the glow looks off, could not name it myself but rust yeah. Could not work out how to fix it yet, but I will get back to him once I have an idea.

For now I have decided to reprint one of my oldest vehicles - the vindicator.for reference you can take a look at group photos in previous posts I think. Without further ado:











Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

This weekend I went from this









To this










I am happy with how he came out - c&c welcome as always

Siskin out


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all,

It has been a busy time IRL but I have managed to squeeze this into my schedule. Comments are more then welcome









Siskin out


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------

